# Could need help converting mic calibration



## tarsonis (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey there,

I got my measurment kit since 10 years. It was calibrated by a company that no longer exists. I tried to convert the cal in exel to a 90 degree one like this one in my picture. 
Don't need that 100% correct. It's just more convenient to measure in 90 degree. Anyone could help me convert it with exel. I to dumb to get the curve down. onder:


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

How about this interpretation. Good Luck.


----------

